# New 50Gallon, what to do



## luresaregood (Mar 4, 2012)

OK, here goes. I think that I need to figure out which substrate to use first. My goal is to have live plants and fish in the tank. So, my first question is, what do I put in the bottom and how much. I need to have a good base for the plants. I am not a fan of colored rock, so something a little more natural is in order. Of course, cost is always a factor, so the most economical options will be considered. thanks in advance.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

luresaregood said:


> OK, here goes. I think that I need to figure out which substrate to use first. My goal is to have live plants and fish in the tank. So, my first question is, what do I put in the bottom and how much. I need to have a good base for the plants. I am not a fan of colored rock, so something a little more natural is in order. Of course, cost is always a factor, so the most economical options will be considered. thanks in advance.


The cheapest I've found is asking for slate tile samples at a tile-shop (Free) which can then be broken up and spread about your gravel making it go further. You can also silicone it together for caves, arches etc.

The other thing you don't mention is what kind of fish you're planning on having. Sharp gravel is no good for corries for instance.

The cheapest is actually sand and gravel from building supplies/commercial crushers but be sure to know what you're putting in the tank and wash it very well. A big bucket full would cost you nothing except for the water to wash it with... Test it with pool acid and see if it fizzes - that will give you an indication of whether it will change your water chemistry/pH

Sorry for not giving you a straight answer but I hope I've shoved you up the learning curve a bit!

cb


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Easiest is Eco-complete, IMO. No rinsing required and you're done in minutes. Downside is it is a little costly ($17 per bag at Petco.com).

Cheapest is a bag of safe-t-sorb from Tractor Supply. $5 will get you 40lbs and it is enough to do a 75g tank. Lots of rinsing though.


----------



## luresaregood (Mar 4, 2012)

This is my first aquarium and I will be posting growing pain pictures as I go. I will check out the different types of sand and gravel and try and make an informed decision as I go along. I have no idea what kind of fish I want other than a couple of those angel fish. I have a couple of kids, so I want to try and make it a little colourful if I can. I am going to try and stick to natural décor as opposed to the plastic stuff. Right now, I am waiting for the stand to come back from the fab shop.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

luresaregood said:


> This is my first aquarium and I will be posting growing pain pictures as I go. I will check out the different types of sand and gravel and try and make an informed decision as I go along. I have no idea what kind of fish I want other than a couple of those angel fish. I have a couple of kids, so I want to try and make it a little colourful if I can. I am going to try and stick to natural décor as opposed to the plastic stuff. Right now, I am waiting for the stand to come back from the fab shop.


If it's a custom made stand, I hope they know what they are doing. Supports need to be 1/4 to 1/3 of the way from each end for 2 or 4 or near the ends and in the middle for 3 or 6.

The way to think about it is more like a bridge than a table.

If you only support the ends, there is no compression under the bulk of the weight of the water, this will stress the tank into a U shape (exaggeration) whereas a support that causes a W shape deformation in the bottom of the glass (3 longitudinal supports) causes 1/4 - 1/6 of the stress on the material with 3 lateral supports.
An M shape deformation caused by two vertical placed at 1/3 and 2/3 of the length causes 1/2 the stress.

Corys seem to be the only suitable tank-mates for Angels - and the gravel must be relatively smooth (no sharp edges) and pea-sized for them....

cb


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

luresaregood said:


> OK, here goes. I think that I need to figure out which substrate to use first. My goal is to have live plants and fish in the tank. So, my first question is, what do I put in the bottom and how much. I need to have a good base for the plants. I am not a fan of colored rock, so something a little more natural is in order. Of course, cost is always a factor, so the most economical options will be considered. thanks in advance.


You might try the methods including the substrate in the link in my signature.*old dude


my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Cheapest is a bag of safe-t-sorb from Tractor Supply. $5 will get you 40lbs and it is enough to do a 75g tank. Lots of rinsing though.


I read that STS, while great at growing plants, breaks down after about a year and turns into mush.

Source:
Oil Dry - Safe-T-Sorb


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> I read that STS, while great at growing plants, breaks down after about a year and turns into mush.
> 
> Source:
> Oil Dry - Safe-T-Sorb


I have had it nearly 2yrs in my tanks and haven't had that issue. But, mush doesn't really matter as long as it doesn't cloud the water. That hasn't happened either. Have had it in two tanks that long.

LOL, just read that thread. I would never take one person's word on something like that. Doesn't even sound like that person has used STS.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> LOL, just read that thread. I would never take one person's word on something like that. Doesn't even sound like that person has used STS.


I'm not saying they're right or wrong, I'm just referencing what I've read. Hopefully it might spur the OP into some more research and to gather more opinions.

And isn't your word only one opinion as well?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> I'm not saying they're right or wrong, I'm just referencing what I've read. Hopefully it might spur the OP into some more research and to gather more opinions.
> 
> And isn't your word only one opinion as well?


Are any or your words worth more then my:


.02


*old dude


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmmm... this isn't very productive guys. I have to say that I'd be inclined to look at both sides of this one before deciding... Unfortunately, it's a risk/reward scenario and hence one the OP should stay away from as a possible false saving with problems to come...
cb


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Angels can get along with lots of fish. So I don't know where you got the opinion that only cories work well.
There are several tetras that will go with angels and several others.


----------

